# Travel to UAE for job seeking



## thik (7 mo ago)

I am a 31-year-old engineering manager who is looking to find work in Dubai/Abu Dhabi and am planning on travelling to the UAE to continue my job search. I was wondering if anyone had any insight into how effective of a strategy this is in today's digital employment marketplace and would appreciate any personal experience or views. 

I see job listings popping up now and would like some insight on how the market is from people on the ground. 

Thank you!


----------

